# Hotel and tamper resistant



## jar546 (Nov 12, 2013)

A hotel room without cooking provisions is not a dwelling unit, therefore tamper resistant receptacles are not required.  Am I correct?


----------



## mjesse (Nov 12, 2013)

2008 NEC commentary indicates a "dwelling unit" MUST include living, sleeping, cooking, and sanitation.

No cooking = not a dwelling unit

mj


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 12, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> A hotel room without cooking provisions is not a dwelling unit, therefore tamper resistant receptacles are not required.  Am I correct?


Chapter 4 Equipment for General Use :: ARTICLE 406 Receptacles, Cord Connectors, and Attachment Plugs (Caps)

406.12 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles for Dwelling Units.

In all areas specified in 210.52, all nonlocking-type 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.

Exception:  Receptacles in the following locations shall not be required to be tamper-resistant:

Changed From 2008

•tabspacer  406.12 & Exception: Revised to specify that the requirement applies to “nonlocking” type receptacles and to add a new exception providing specific conditions under which receptacles are not required to be tamper-resistant

(1) Receptacles located more than 1.7 m (5½ ft) above the floor.

(2) Receptacles that are part of a luminaire or appliance.

(3) A single receptacle or a duplex receptacle for two appliances located within dedicated space for each appliance that, in normal use, is not easily moved from one place to another and that is cord-and-plug connected in accordance with 400.7(A)(6), (A)(7), or (A)(8).

(4) Nongrounding receptacles used for replacements as permitted in 406.4(D)(2)(a).

Only other requirement 517.18 ©

© Pediatric Locations. Receptacles located within the rooms, bathrooms, playrooms, activity rooms, and patient care areas of designated pediatric locations shall be listed tamper resistant or shall employ a listed tamper-resistant cover


----------



## georgia plans exam (Nov 13, 2013)

406.13 2011 NEC requires them for guest rooms and guest suites.

GPE.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 13, 2013)

georgia plans exam said:
			
		

> 406.13 2011 NEC requires them for guest rooms and guest suites.GPE.


God catch!

406.13 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Guest Rooms and Guest Suites.

Changed From 2008

  406.13: Added new requirement for tamper-resistant receptacles in guest rooms and guest suites.

All nonlocking-type, 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles located in guest rooms and guest suites shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks. Also in child care facilities. 406.14. Also new to the 2011 edition. I had that come up today on a plan review.

GPE.


----------

